# New A/C compressor...



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like it's working well. Good to know that there's a new part out there that people can have installed on their cars. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> Well I finally had time to drop my car off to check on the noise it was making,I figured it was from the compressor..and sure enough,it was. Come to find out that the old compressor never shut off...it was always engaged, also the ac compressor on the newer cruzes are a totally different model than my 2011 had..So now I have the newer style...
> But when I picked up my car,it was shifting different..it felt like it had less power,and made a bit of noise...took it back in,and the offical statement was they couldnt replcate the problem....but..It had no noise when I got it back,and was shifting and felt like it used to..if not stronger....and after asking a friend about it,..he said he may have adjusted the waste gate on the turbo to add a litte boost..and I also think they purged the ac system to let some oil out..it was hinted at that there was too much oil put in the new compressor to start with...but now the problem is solved..and the car has a little more pep..




A&J Cruzin,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get these issues straightened out for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Moon (Sep 3, 2016)

hello stacy, i want to ask is ac compressor 2010 cruze model same with 2011 cruze model??


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Might depend Moon on what Country you are from and what model you have


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A&J Cruzin said:


> Well I finally had time to drop my car off to check on the noise it was making,I figured it was from the compressor..and sure enough,it was. Come to find out that the old compressor never shut off...it was always engaged, also the ac compressor on the newer cruzes are a totally different model than my 2011 had..So now I have the newer style...
> But when I picked up my car,it was shifting different..it felt like it had less power,and made a bit of noise...took it back in,and the offical statement was they couldnt replcate the problem....but..It had no noise when I got it back,and was shifting and felt like it used to..if not stronger....and after asking a friend about it,..he said he may have adjusted the waste gate on the turbo to add a litte boost..and I also think they purged the ac system to let some oil out..it was hinted at that there was too much oil put in the new compressor to start with...but now the problem is solved..and the car has a little more pep..


Most likely, and if professionally performed, the battery was disconnected during the part exchange.
As a result, the engine computer must reestablish its various parameters and this occurs automatically while the car is driven.

Most will notice a change in driveability as soon as the car is picked up and it only takes a rather short period of time and miles for the system to 'relearn'.

I suspect, based on your description, this is what you experienced.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> Well I finally had time to drop my car off to check on the noise it was making,I figured it was from the compressor..and sure enough,it was. Come to find out that the old compressor never shut off...it was always engaged, also the ac compressor on the newer cruzes are a totally different model than my 2011 had..So now I have the newer style...
> But when I picked up my car,it was shifting different..it felt like it had less power,and made a bit of noise...took it back in,and the offical statement was they couldnt replcate the problem....but..It had no noise when I got it back,and was shifting and felt like it used to..if not stronger....and after asking a friend about it,..he said he may have adjusted the waste gate on the turbo to add a litte boost..and I also think they purged the ac system to let some oil out..it was hinted at that there was too much oil put in the new compressor to start with...but now the problem is solved..and the car has a little more pep..



What kind of noise did it make? How much did the whole thing cost you? I have a noise that sometimes sounds like the car just walked up 100 flights of stairs and is pulsating when the ac is off and the outside temp is within a certain range. But when it is doing this and I turn the ac on the noise goes away. 

What is weird when it is making the noise it is easier to hear it inside the car than when you are standing there with the hood open. I am thinking of getting a new compressor and just wondering what was your noise.

The ac is one of the best I have had on the car so I have been hesitant to have it touched but if I can get the problem fixed for sure I may want to get it fixed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> Most likely, and if professionally performed, the battery was disconnected during the part exchange.
> As a result, the engine computer must reestablish its various parameters and this occurs automatically while the car is driven.
> 
> Most will notice a change in driveability as soon as the car is picked up and it only takes a rather short period of time and miles for the system to 'relearn'.
> ...





jsusanka said:


> What kind of noise did it make? How much did the whole thing cost you? I have a noise that sometimes sounds like the car just walked up 100 flights of stairs and is pulsating when the ac is off and the outside temp is within a certain range. But when it is doing this and I turn the ac on the noise goes away.
> 
> What is weird when it is making the noise it is easier to hear it inside the car than when you are standing there with the hood open. I am thinking of getting a new compressor and just wondering what was your noise.


WTF guys? You're responding to a post from four years ago.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Might depend Moon on what Country you are from and what model you have


Bahrain


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Tomko said:


> WTF guys? You're responding to a post from four years ago.



Sorry I just look at what is new since I last visited and respond. I don't look much at the dates guess i should from now. 

But if anybody has any ac advice or fix for me I would be grateful.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> Sorry I just look at what is new since I last visited and respond. I don't look much at the dates guess i should from now.
> 
> But if anybody has any ac advice or fix for me I would be grateful.


Well mine is still making the "whooshing" sound, it was it was diagnosed being the A/C Compressor causing it. It would whoosh when the A/C wasn't engaged. The min I engaged it, the sound instantly stopped, but soon as I disengaged the A/C compressor it would starts slowly start whooshing again, it can be felt in the brake pedal.

After the tech checked it & confirmed what it was, they quoted me $1,100 for complete repair, but the A/C is still really cold & does well, so I don't know for sure if its worth repairing at this time or not.


----------



## Moon (Sep 3, 2016)

2010 cruze 1.8 LT im from bahrain


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

joshuab said:


> Well mine is still making the "whooshing" sound, it was it was diagnosed being the A/C Compressor causing it. It would whoosh when the A/C wasn't engaged. The min I engaged it, the sound instantly stopped, but soon as I disengaged the A/C compressor it would starts slowly start whooshing again, it can be felt in the brake pedal.
> 
> After the tech checked it & confirmed what it was, they quoted me $1,100 for complete repair, but the A/C is still really cold & does well, so I don't know for sure if its worth repairing at this time or not.



Thanks for the info. Sounds like GM should probably do a recall but I won't hold my breath since it sounds like most of the a/c's still work and they can just wait till the compressor fails and get more money from their customers.


----------

